# Its come to this in North Conway!!!



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.wmur.com/video/10836657/index.html

Here it is we are desperate....the Mount Washington Valley is hurting for snow...Please send all woman in Bikinis to help...


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

My kind of religious service!!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*She wasnt half bad, was she?*

LOL, wasn't hard on the eyes.....Well we've got the cold...Brrrrrr..It was negative 9 last night without the wind chill......


----------

